
Microsoft loves Linux so much, its OneDrive web app runs like a dog on rivals - rbanffy
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/23/microsoft_onedrive_linux_slow/
======
tracker1
Per comments from the article earlier today/yesterday, it was because a
feature wasn't supported in safari/mac, and didn't have the regression in the
fallback methods for caching, so they let it be for non-windows. They've since
updated the method, and the next release should have it in place.

Also, not everything is detectable via feature detection, there are bugs
specific to browser classes/oses/versions that require useragent
parsing/sniffing to target.

------
Zekio
Title makes no sense... Dogs are pretty damn fast

